# 2004 Habanos cigars thread



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Hoping to keep this thread going throughout the year. 
Post the Habanos cigars you've smoked in 2004 that are enjoyable.

My first 'special' smoke was on 1/10/04, a 1985 Monte Tubo gifted from Mike. Smoked it at our weekly herf with rest of the LOLH crew.

Not going to do a review, I'll just say this was a very nice cigar as most other pre '94s are. Taste wasn't as rich as a Monte 4 or 5 from the same year, but more complex with more flavors throught. 

Thanks Mike - great way to start the year and now I know why it was on your fave 2003 cigar list!


----------



## mcgoospot (Jan 1, 2000)

Had a '79 Monte #2 on 1/10/04 that was just fantastic-still had the great Monte flavors but they were much more subdued that what you find on the newer ones. Still packed a huge punch as do all of the pre-'94, ligero stuffed cigars I've smoked. Had it after a stea dinner with a couple of bottles of Newcastle Brown Ale-just a great night!!!


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Had an early 1980 RyJ Churchill Tubo that was very nice in flavor although not one of the best that I have had with this much age. Wasn't as strong in flavors but very smooth and an excellent smoke for the start of the new year!


----------



## cashcow (Jul 12, 2003)

Cuaba Salamone
PSD#2
PSD#3
PSD#4
mid 80's Jose Gener Longo
1984 Bolivar Corona Gigante
1998 Punch Churchill Tubo

DAMN THEY'RE ALL GOOD


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

Nobody has sent me anything in a long time, so I haven't had anything worth a shit yet this year.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Havana Partagas 150
Diplomatico No 7
Various Davidoffs


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I've smoked about 35-40 cigars so far this year. The ones that I liked the most were...

RyJ Churchill Tubo (96)
RA 898 Var (02)
Qdo Panatela (01)
Upmann Mag 46 (98)
Upmann Monarch (98)
Sig IV (00)
Monte 'C' EL
SC El Principe (03) _Thanks SS Kelly_  
Boli CG (98)
Monte 2 (03)
VR Don Alejandro (03)
Robaina Farm Roll Robusto
Cohiba Esplendido (01)


----------



## tbateman (Jun 1, 1998)

Not many smoked yet this year but out of those I've had a wonderful PSD4 and a Monte Especial #2 that have stood out.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

have only had 1 this year 
PSD4 (03) 

okay, so i don't have many to choose from!! i'll have a BBF here in a few. that's about all i have in the cuban arena at the moment. i'm workin on it. lookin to either grab some monte 3s or box o' RASS.


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

flipflop said:


> *I've smoked about 35-40 cigars so far this year. The ones that I liked the most were...
> 
> RyJ Churchill Tubo (96)
> RA 898 Var (02)
> ...


Now I know why frippafropper never has any old cigars - looks like he smokes a box every week as soon as he gets them!

PS Kelly, where is my El Principe? LOL


----------



## Matt R (Dec 12, 1997)

> PS Kelly, where is my El Principe? LOL


He sent it to me and damn was it good.


----------



## seagarsmoker (Jan 1, 2000)

Matt R said:


> *He sent it to me and damn was it good.  *


WA~WA~WA~
Poker, Matt is taking my cigars again!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

bringing up the past as it's nearing the end of '04.
________________________________________

some of the cigars that have been memorable to me:

monte especials #2 ('98)
punch punch (cab sel '98)
lgc md'or #4
VR Famosos
Cohiba Sig I (yes, i even put a cohiba on here)
JL Sel #2 (memorable because when i smoked it, on the way to see my dad in the hospital)
QDO (from poker in the palio group buy)

just a few. only a couple recently though


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

a couple dunhill cabinettas
davidoff 1, 2, 3000, ambassadrice
a few 96-98 cohiba's
festival marevas and club epicures
dip#7's that ROCK
and some other stuff i can't recall.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

DaveC said:


> a couple dunhill cabinettas
> davidoff 1, 2, 3000, ambassadrice
> a few 96-98 cohiba's
> festival marevas and club epicures
> ...


Holy Cow Dave!! Introduce me to your tobacconist.

Memorable smokes this year include:

Cohiba Reserva Corona Media & Pyramid
Cuaba Solomone
Some very memorable Punch Punch
Farm grown Robainas
. . . and a whole bunch of others


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Here is my list:

Partagas Shorts - my first short was "ON" and I was :al 
RASCC
SCdH El Principe
H Upmann #4 - my first box purchase (April)
VR Famoso
Boli CJ

I have managed to smoke some very, very good cigars in the past 7 months and have some great looking smokes in the humi and the cooler. I'm sure one of those will be added to the list soon


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Lets see,

PSD3 EL
PLPC from 02
BBF
RASS
RASCC
PSD4 after eating a delicious meal in Europe with my partner in crime IHT
VR Farm roled thanks to MO
QDO thanks to Poker and Okie 2
Punch PP
LGC #4
Cohiba Sig1

man thats all i can recall now, there have been so many. Much thanks to Mo and Poker for the wonderful cigars they have sent me.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

Man when I started this year I wasnt even thinking about habanos , when I joined this site I wasnt thinking it either. Thanks to a few great BOTL's heres what memorable cigars I have smoked. 

Davidoff ambasidrice 
dunhill cabinetta 
la escepcion longo '82
siglo 1 '99


and my first cuban ..... a flor de cano selectos - thanks Mo !!!!!!


----------



## magno (Nov 8, 2004)

*It's been a pretty good year...*

My list with ratings (1 wow! = good, 2 wows! = excellent, 3 wows! =amazing...But you could have figure that out on your own, I suspect 

1.Bolivar Coronas Gigantis 2002 cab. selection -- WOW WOW WOW!!!
2.Bolivar Royal Corona 2002 wow! wow!
3.Bolivar Petit corona Mar 2004 -- wow! wow ! wow!
4.Ramon Allones Small Club corona Apr 2004 -- wow! wow!
5.Partagas Short Feb. 2004 -- wow! wow! wow!
6.Saint L. R. petit corona Dec 2003 -- wow! wow! wow!
7.Hoyo De Monterey- Le Hoyo Du Prince cab. sel. Dec 2003 -- wow!
8. Monte Edicion Limitada 2003 -- wow! wow!
9. Partagas SD4-- not so wow!
10. Montecristo #2, 2003 -- wow! wow! wow!
11. one ISOM of unknown origin, courtesy of the Cuban embassy, Buenos Aires. Damned good, too. -- wow! wow!

Thanks to those who made these cigars a part of my life -- especially Fredster who was incredibly generous to this CS newbie.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Wow some nice smokes I'd love to try listed here.
I have been smoking for just about a year now and this is the ISOMs I've tried and liked.

Party Lusi
Party short
Party D4
Monte #2
Monte #4
Boli BF

I will be adding the Boli RC soon (they are in transport now).

I've also had a few tubos RyJ, punch, and party. they were'nt that memorable but tasty nontheless. :u


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Memorable for me? Hell it would have to be almost every smoke I've had since last month was my first ISOM.
So memorable would be the only 3 I've had:

Punch Punch '03
Juan Lopez Seleccion #2
A box of Party Shorts from '01

Gotta love 'em


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

Monte Edicion Limitada 
Monte #2
Monte #4
Punch PP
Cohiba Sig1
Cohiba SigV
RyJ Churchill 
RyJ Bully
I think that is it. I don't know though me and my brother in law spent a lot of time down Mexico this year and smoked a lot of cigars.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

i forgot to add the most important part of what i smoked this year!

NONE of it would have been possible, had i not met and gotten to know some of the amazing people on these forums, just to name a few
poker
mcgoospot
UCMBA
Bruce
Jimmy
MoTheMan
Edisonbird
Okie2
and the list goes on!!

thanks, you made 2004 a memorable year in my habanos
:w


----------



## ucmba (Sep 10, 2003)

DaveC said:


> i forgot to add the most important part of what i smoked this year!
> 
> NONE of it would have been possible, had i not met and gotten to know some of the amazing people on these forums, just to name a few
> poker
> ...


gentlemen all - like you, Dave!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

I loved the Cohiba Reserva Selction and Monte Millemium Jar sticks and a few Davi's as I did in 2003... but these 97 HdM Du Rois were a new hit for me.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

Bruce5 said:


> I loved the Cohiba Reserva Selction.


I have yet to have one of the Reserva Selection that I split with IHT and Motortown. I will smoke one when I get home. Can't wait to smoke a really good cigar.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I had a Vegas Robaina Farm Rolled Pirimide that was unreal. Great smoke!


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

Short list of most memorable smokes from the past year:

Davidoff #1 (90)

(2) Cohiba Lanceros (50 cab)

Monte #4 (early 70's)

Monte #2 (70) (this smoke was enjoyed while in Vegas and was the capper to a dinner, which included 2 very special bottles of wine (88 rothschild and 70 something latour) and an infamous potato LMAO!

H. Upmann Club Epicures (won quite a few of them at herf auctions)
Festival mareevas
Ramon Allones coronas (50 cab) damn these are good smokes! I mean these are terrible smokes! If you have any/find any DO NOT SMOKE THEM! send them to me 

Anyway, that's it, great smokes, great times and some great B's and S's OTL. My thanks to all of you (and you know who you are) who have contributed to my enjoyment of smoking cigars for some time and certainly over the past year. I look forward to the coming year and I will definitely be seeing you all this year at some point (I imgaine sometime in July and/or October). Happy Holidays!


----------



## BigBubba (Dec 12, 2004)

This year I got to try a couple of Cohiba Esplendido's, last year was my first cuban up in Canada, buddy bought them, to this day still don't know what he bought but they were gooooood :w


----------



## cwaddell_1 (Feb 27, 2004)

I smoked my first Cubans last year. My list for this year is as follows:

Monte # 4 and 2
Party short
PSD4
JL2

I recently recieved some Mag 46s and BBFs from a box split. I will probably break one each of these out over the holidays.


----------



## SVTNate (Dec 22, 2003)

Aside from the Cohiba SR's, most of the best cigars I smoked were generous gifts from friends. I got to taste several rare/aged cigars thanks to Poker.... I'd say that the Partagas Anniversario Tienda Salomone was my favorite. CgarWyzrd gave me a 1997 Cohiba Esplendidos that was awesome... I smoked lots and lots of great cigars this year, but those were standouts.


----------



## filly (Dec 12, 1997)

Hmmm....tough one...
RyJ Prince of Wales from early 70's
RyJ Churchill Tubo from early 80's
RyJ Celesto's Fino's from early 80's....damn there is a trend going on here! lol
HdM DC from early 70's
Dunhill Mojito, Ataldo
and whatever else driller had on the patio herf after SoCal! lol
And also a couple of old smokes from Cigar Texan that I can't even remember the name of bc I was in Chocolate Bliss at the moment!


----------



## OpusEx (Oct 31, 2003)

filly said:


> And also a couple of old smokes from Cigar Texan that I can't even remember the name of bc I was in Chocolate Bliss at the moment!


hmmmmm believe I just had some film developed, which confirms this statement! LMAO


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

SVTNate said:


> Aside from the Cohiba SR's, most of the best cigars I smoked were generous gifts from friends. I got to taste several rare/aged cigars thanks to Poker.... I'd say that the Partagas Anniversario Tienda Salomone was my favorite. CgarWyzrd gave me a 1997 Cohiba Esplendidos that was awesome... I smoked lots and lots of great cigars this year, but those were standouts.


The Esplendidos is one of my favs. I had a box from 1997 (El Laguito) and they were phenomenal. Almost as good as the 94's I've had, and as good as the Reservas. Unfortunately lately I have not had one (other than the Reservas) that was even close. I had some from 1996 recently and they were ok, but not awsome.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

I really loved this thread last year when it was going on and it kind of ended on Christmas Eve.

Basic Premise: List some really memorable smokes that you've had this year (not the regular run of the mill stuff but things that really left an impression on you). If you haven't done so, go back and read through this entire thread.... there's a lot to learn.

Having said that, some of my most MEMORABLE smokes this year 2005 have been:

*Habanos 2000 H. Upmann Club Epicure* - Graciously gifted to me by Poker 3 days ago. Probably among the top 2 smokes I've had this year. Excellent!

*1983 ERDM Panatelas Largas* - Had quite a few of these this year and each one has been supremely smooth and velvety. Thanx to OpusEx and Filly for starting me on that path 

*Taboada Canonazo* - An amazing smoke with tons of strength and power. Tied for best cigar this year with the Club Epicure.

*Morales Custom Rolled* - Another excellent smoke with serious flavors that rival any regular production stick. Another amazing smoke!

*VR Farmie Double Corona* - A gift from Mo which was truly enjoyed and a pleasant surprise

*1990 ERDM Demi Tasse* - Another oldie but goodie. Yummy flavors

There's my top smokes from this year. What have you guys and gals had that's been impressive?

XXX


----------



## IamLoki (Sep 10, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> *Habanos 2000 H. Upmann Club Epicure* - Graciously gifted to me by Poker 3 days ago. Probably among the top 2 smokes I've had this year. Excellent!


Thank God there's more where that came from!  Now, if I could just pry some off of Kelly's cold dead hands.... 

Yes those are pretty awesome smokes and what better than to smoke them with the man that gave it to ya!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah it was pretty nice to be able to tell him what I thought of it while I was smoking it. He kept looking at me and smiling because I must've looked funny just staring at the smoke and zoning out... I was damn near drooling on myself LOL.

What did you have that was good this year Alex?


----------



## IamLoki (Sep 10, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> What did you have that was good this year Alex?


I started my "comback tour" in July of this year from an over 2 year hiatus, so I've smoked mostly regular production, but I did get to smoke another Epi Club with Kelly after goarding ourselves with sushi, an 85 Monte Especial and an 80's SLR Churchill also given to me by Kelly. I got to share some of my 80's ERDM Panatella Largas with Kelly, again after sushi and got to watch him fall asleep half way through! LOL! (Sleep Club) I had an awesome Cohiba Lancero on my way to the central coast with my son that I got from Deem. (I got a small sampler from Deem when I was thinking about returning to the hobby and it was downhill from there!)

I, like most on this thread have been blessed with good friends, and their generosity has made it possible for me to sample a few rare gems. Thanks!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Sounds like you're doing just fine Alex


Come on guys.... I really want to hear what all you gorilla's had this year that left a good impression on you. 

This is the thread where we all share our most memorable smokes of 2005! Come on and contribute!


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

The club epicure is perhaps the most amazing cigar I have had to date, followed closely by the party 150 cg. Other unforegetable sticks include, 1985 ryj churchill tubo and dunhill mojito mmmmm All graciously given to me by Bruce (HE'S THE MAN!) Almost forgot the vr jubiluim, had a tight draw but was quite tasty, also a cohiba millinium very good, was a cedar flavour bomb thanks dave c! 

best new releases of '05: Party p2, R.A eminencia -only had one but was impressed with it


----------

